

Nickel Generators - billswift
http://nomadness.com/blog/2011/06/nickel-generators.html

======
billswift
Steve's older site is Nomadic Research Labs, <http://microship.com/>. As he
says, "Art without engineering is dreaming; engineering without art is
calculating."

